
Gitbox — Version Control as easy as Mail. - noinput
http://gitboxapp.com/
======
drewda
I have good luck using SourceTree from Atlassian: <http://sourcetreeapp.com/>
The price is right: free.

------
dhm116
Seems pretty elegant. Wish there was a windows equivalent...

